# looking to sell bulk apple and peach chips



## brookside (Dec 4, 2013)

My name is john with Brookside fruit farm and I'm trying to sell big bulks of apple and peach chips for the local market. We are trying not to sell small amounts because of the hassle and the overhead. any ideas?


----------



## urbotrimmm (Dec 8, 2013)

No ideas but let me know when they go on the market.


----------



## roadhawg (Dec 8, 2013)

I would buy them, let us know.


----------

